# And yet another kitchen with build pics



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

This one was a total gut, remove a wall and add a bar, seems like everyone wants to open them up these days. Took around 3 weeks for the cabinets, 6 weeks for the whole thing. I started with 150 board feet of 15/16" maple. Run it through the planer once on each side, then one more pass on the best side.
Then I rip about half of that into 1.5, 2, etc, depending on the job. I keep the wider boards for drawer fronts.
I rip all my plywood down to 1/4" over then rip again so I get two good sides, I try not to use factory edges, they are usually rough. I then cross cut to length on my sled, notch for toe kick, drill holes for adjustable shelves, rabbet backs before I start building.
Most of mine are pocket screwed together, where they can not be seen.
Cut, pocket screw face frames, glue and nail them on. I usually build and fit drawers last. Usually installed then finished on site. These will be painted white. Many ways to get them done, this is just my way. 
I will put up some finished pics in a few days.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Fire I think you got there just in time as I swear that looks like black mold growing behind the old cabinets? 
Can't wait to see another "Fire " kitchen remodel! They got the right man for the job 

I have to google "pocket screw "as I hear that on occasion here


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fire. I know nothing about kitchen cabinets so this is probably a dumb question , but in the last pic the tall cabinet is not as high as the ceiling for obvious reasons , like it would be impossible to install . So I figure a trim at the top around the perimeter of the cabinets would hide the gap , or is there going to be a trim piece installed ? 

My concern was , if there was a moulding then the distance from the top of the cabinet doors would be different . Or am I not seeing something here ?

My theory was the ones beside them should not have been tight against the ceiling to keep it all the same distance


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well Fire I think you got there just in time as I swear that looks like black mold growing behind the old cabinets?
> Can't wait to see another "Fire " kitchen remodel! They got the right man for the job
> 
> I have to google "pocket screw "as I hear that on occasion here


Yes they do. Thanks for posting your construction details. Everything looks good.

As Yogi said "it ain't over 'til it's over"! 

It is going to look great.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys wouldn't the best possible cleanest cut on plywood be with a router ? Precut on a TS 1/8" to much and then run a router down the the last remaining edges . Or am I overthinking this as usual ?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> Fire. I know nothing about kitchen cabinets so this is probably a dumb question , but in the last pic the tall cabinet is not as high as the ceiling for obvious reasons , like it would be impossible to install . So I figure a trim at the top around the perimeter of the cabinets would hide the gap , or is there going to be a trim piece installed ?
> 
> My concern was , if there was a moulding then the distance from the top of the cabinet doors would be different . Or am I not seeing something here ?
> 
> My theory was the ones beside them should not have been tight against the ceiling to keep it all the same distance


 Good observation. This kitchen was only 88" tall to begin with so everything looks strange when you are in it. That cabinet was stood up in the other room which has vaulted ceilings, then slid across the floor into the kitchen. 
I always use 3" rails on the tops to allow for crown to be installed later. Notice on the tall cabinet the top rail is two inch to allow for the difference. Once in the cabinet can be lifted if need be to help with door alignment, but I try to figure this out when building. 
Sometimes the cabinet will have to be built in two sections if it can not be stood up. Then you have to deal with the seam, hiding or covering it.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> Guys wouldn't the best possible cleanest cut on plywood be with a router ? Precut on a TS 1/8" to much and then run a router down the the last remaining edges . Or am I overthinking this as usual ?


 It would be to time consuming and costly in router bits for the amount of plywood I have to run. A good saw blade and double cutting will make sure there is no gap between box and face frame. 
Pocket screws are the screws, usually Kreg, the go into a hole drilled at an angle. Very strong and easy joint. The Kreg Foreman I showed is the machine I use to drill all the holes.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

fire65 said:


> It would be to time consuming and costly in router bits for the amount of plywood I have to run. A good saw blade and double cutting will make sure there is no gap between box and face frame.
> Pocket screws are the screws, usually Kreg, the go into a hole drilled at an angle. Very strong and easy joint. The Kreg Foreman I showed is the machine I use to drill all the holes.


As I was posting this I was thinking the same thing , not practical time wise .
I don't really know what a double cut is . Do you get close than do a second rip , or do you go threw just over half way and flip it and cut the rest of the way? 
You know it never occurred to me to flip it as in theory you wouldn't have any splinters?
I always thought guys used a sacrificial board to avoid splinters , but then that would be expensive


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Good Job.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice looking work. GOOD cabinet building is becoming lost in the world of robotic cnc factory's. Have a friend in SC that employes 30 guy's and all he makes is the doors. Got one young guy who's job is shrink wrapping the product for shipping each day. He also wholesales high quality lumber "to his friends".


----------



## rgreen00 (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent job! Wish I could do that in my home!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice build..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job ,Clay,
People don't realise how much lumber it takes sometimes to do a kitchen.
looks like you put some plywood on the walls behind the cabinets?

Herb


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

Hi, the corner cupboard hardware - what is it called?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

lowracer said:


> Hi, the corner cupboard hardware - what is it called?


 Not sure what hardware you are referring to.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

Hi

I am referring to your pics 
Picture 11 of 19 - 20140804_171612.jpg
Picture 12 of 19 - 20140804_171624.jpg
Picture 13 of 19 - 20140804_171641.jpg

in this picture it shows that the cupboard is going into a corner
Picture 14 of 19 - 20140805_093225.jpg

Thank you


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

lowracer said:


> Hi, the corner cupboard hardware - what is it called?


 It is a unit made by Rev A Shelf, we have started using them more often lately.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

Thank you


----------

